# anyone help



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

anyone id this bushy plant for me


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sure can't man-Sorry...I'm not a plant guy at all-


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

its a little difficult to tell from that pic but it looks like a Cabomba Caroliniana or Cabomba aquatica,


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nero1 said:


> its a little difficult to tell from that pic but it looks like a Cabomba Caroliniana or Limnophila aquatica,


it is certainly one of those plants--pics are not very revealing


----------

